

Seemore: Physically Based Rendering in WebGL - wildpeaks
http://blog.playcanvas.com/seemore-physically-based-rendering-in-webgl/

======
nthState
Awesome! Reminds me of Luigis Mansion/Resident Evil - oh, and the graphics
engine is amazing! - You're going places.

------
wildpeaks
It seems to be a good week for PBR in WebGL: first Sketchfab and now
PlayCanvas as well :)

~~~
daredevildave
Yep, this stuff looks great

------
MayorOfMonkeys
WebGL doesn't get much sweeter than this. :o)

